# Problem mit ClassLoader.getSystemResource !!



## sunnyfriday (1. Mrz 2009)

hallo Leute,

habe ein seltsames Problem. 
Um Icons auf meine GUI anzuzeigen, habe ich bisher folgenden Code verwendet.

JButton removeButton = new JButton(new ImageIcon(ClassLoader.getSystemResource("images/remove.png")));

Das seltsame dabei ist, das es bis vorhin ohne Probleme funktioniert hat, und jetzt auf einmal die Fehlermeldung:

"Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
	at javax.swing.ImageIcon.<init>(Unknown Source)".

Wie gesagt, hat die ganze zeit funktioniert.
Hoffe jemand kann mir sagen, wo der Haken ist.


----------



## didjitalist (1. Mrz 2009)

der class loader findet die resource nicht mehr. anstatt nen fehler oder sowas zu schmeissen, liefert der dann einfach null zurück und ImageIcon mag das nicht.


----------



## sunnyfriday (1. Mrz 2009)

warum findet er die resource nicht mehr??? Ist alles da. Ich hab nichts geändert.

gruss


----------



## Ebenius (2. Mrz 2009)

Damit der ClassLoader die Resource findet, muss sie unter dem angegebenen Namen im ClassPath zu finden sein. Schau dort nochmal genauer. Startest Du aus einer Entwicklungsumgebung, hilft vielleicht auch "Project Rebuild" (oder "Clean", oder wie auch immer es sich jeweils schimpft).

Ebenius


----------

